# how to find out others wifi ip address



## Sherlock007 (Aug 29, 2013)

How to find out others wifi ip address LAN... i mean if my neighbors wifi signals at my laptop and i want to know his/her ip address than what software i have to use or web site....



Thankx in Advance...


----------



## d3p (Aug 29, 2013)

Sherlock007 said:


> How to find out others wifi ip address LAN... i mean if my neighbors wifi signals at my laptop and i want to know his/her ip address than what software i have to use or web site....
> 
> Thankx in Advance...



Most of times, its the default one "192.168.1.1" but you need some sort of physical connection between your PC & other's Modem or Router to access so.

But if you using WiFi, then enter his/her WiFi Encryption Password to access it. And fortunately he/she haven't change the default modem/router password then get into using admin password by finding which make it is. Then you have Party....

What if you don't have the password ?? 

Time to learn the hardest fact of your life & be civilized. And try not to peep at neighbors internet.

Since you just joined this Forum recently, i would suggest you to *READ Forum Guidelines* once more before you spam across with queries of yours, which is against the Forum.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 29, 2013)

Thats essentially cracking and I guess its not allowed here on TDF. You may first simply try to set your computer to obtain IP automatically, 90% you can get their IP as most of them are running DHCP also. Other thing is try default IPs.. like 192.168.1.1, 192.168.2.1 etc.. as are used by most of the device.

You may also go for packet capturing.. However, Google is your friend -


----------



## Sherlock007 (Sep 2, 2013)

thankx a lot d3p and reky..... ok will try my best next time.... can you please tell me where i can post these type of thing with any making trouble on forum....  i asked on many forums and all of them said the same thing please read the rules,,, but you first tell me the solution of my problem , i m very thankful to you....  PM me of reply me here.... great forum/.....


----------



## d3p (Sep 3, 2013)

Sherlock007 said:


> thankx a lot d3p and reky..... ok will try my best next time.... can you please tell me where i can post these type of thing with any making trouble on forum....  i asked on many forums and all of them said the same thing please read the rules,,, but you first tell me the solution of my problem , i m very thankful to you....  PM me of reply me here.... great forum/.....



First of all, sorry to sound like Rude.

Secondly Google is your best friend.


----------



## asingh (Sep 3, 2013)

Thread closed.


----------

